# How Do I....



## WishIknew5 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a pretty HD for sex...and my W is.... She either really wants it...or really not..
What I want to know is how do i tell her in a nice way so she doesnt freak out that i want to explore new things...fetishes...toys....and so on? I dont want to scare her...because i know it might...or might turn her off completely. I just want to spice it up...open for suggestions from men and women.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Well, it's hard to say, since your description of your wife is, "my W is..."

Is what?

I would opt for open talk. Just say, hey, I saw this, it turned me on, what do you think?

If she says no, you're no worse than you were before, really.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

I think you might try pushing the boundry a little at a time. Mention trying something new. If that works, ask for a little more next time.


----------



## WishIknew5 (Dec 20, 2010)

well like i said in my post, when she wants it she wants it, but when she doesnt its dont even look at it. i would say 25 for it 75not.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

what's the variable on that, Wish? I mean, do you know when she's on and when she's off?


----------



## WishIknew5 (Dec 20, 2010)

dormant said:


> I think you might try pushing the boundry a little at a time. Mention trying something new. If that works, ask for a little more next time.


i have and it kinda leads me no where. Perfect example was when we began dating for no reason one night while we were doing it she turned to me and told me to c*m in her mouth (which she swallowed). I was shocked and delivered at the same time. I was happy as can be...with also her admitting i tasted good. To this day i mention it and she make remarks as "uhhjhmmm no"...so now what


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

That's bizarre, Wish. Was she drinking?


----------



## WishIknew5 (Dec 20, 2010)

lamaga said:


> what's the variable on that, Wish? I mean, do you know when she's on and when she's off?


I know when shes on...but i also know when shes completely off


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

My wife is most open to talk about these kinds of things either during (when she is really into it) or immediately after when we are cuddling and enjoying the moment.


----------



## WishIknew5 (Dec 20, 2010)

lamaga said:


> That's bizarre, Wish. Was she drinking?


LOL...no not at all.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I dunno, Wish...I know a lot about female sex drives, and how they wax and wane, but I do have a sneaking suspicion that you are being toyed with.

Let's see what other commenters have to say.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

WishIknew5 said:


> i have and it kinda leads me no where. Perfect example was when we began dating for no reason one night while we were doing it she turned to me and told me to c*m in her mouth (which she swallowed). I was shocked and delivered at the same time. I was happy as can be...with also her admitting i tasted good. To this day i mention it and she make remarks as "uhhjhmmm no"...so now what


Bait and switch


----------



## WishIknew5 (Dec 20, 2010)

Could be....during honeymoon stage it was everything...anytime. Now it seems like just marital service. I need to do something....but again how do I come out and say its just plain sex?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

WishIknew5 said:


> Could be....during honeymoon stage it was everything...anytime. Now it seems like just marital service. I need to do something....but again how do I come out and say its just plain sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is it? 

There's a difference between just wanting to get your rocks off (sex) and actually wanting to be close and intimate with the one you love. If it's just sex you want, then maybe you should rethink why you are in the relationship you are in. If it's the latter though, then it's not just sex and you and her need to undestand that.


----------

